# weird stuff going on



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

a minute ago I dialed up my internet provider and then clicked on Explorer to get my homepage ( prodigy.net ) and it came up and up and up....50 times! I had the hardest time clearing the screen and I disconnected and turned the laptop off.
I noticed there's a new thing on my start-up called Command Prompt that I never noticed before. 
And when I connected just now, it acted like I was offline and I had to tell it to work online.
Anybody have any idea what's going on here?
Last night I ran Avast Virus Removal and there was nothing wrong there.
Until now I've been on the internet with no problem today.
I would appreciate any help!
Gundi


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd probably download HiJack This, and post the results here; so that we can see what the deal is.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like you've been hit with _Microsoft WIndows_....it's a horrible little culprit isn't it..?..only joking! I agree with Kung, post a HJT log here so we can see what's going on inside your pc.


----------



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

Kung said:


> I'd probably download HiJack This, and post the results here; so that we can see what the deal is.


ok, here's the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:29:53 PM, on 3/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPQ\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\gundi\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis_199[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://myhome.prodigy.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q306&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - =Ã¿ - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - X=Ã¿ - (no file)
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - Ã<Ã¿ - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\cfgwiz.exe /GUID {F073BDC9-0D67-4ff0-879E-27241C843828} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q306&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C4B98863-4D45-4CF9-8763-ACC8CE53A45B}: NameServer = 204.96.17.141 204.96.16.141
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Vongo Service - Starz Entertainment Group LLC - C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe


I have no clue what any of this means.
It seems to be ok now but since my Desktop has a worm I am paranoid with my Laptop, hate to lose both!
Thanks,
Gundi


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is what I have on mine
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:39:24 PM, on 3/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Logi_MwX.Exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\Programs\USBTip\USBTip.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\AppServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Sam\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis_199[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.msn.com/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\System32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Drive Icons] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Deskup] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\deskup.exe /IMGSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB2Check] RUNDLL32.EXE "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PCLECoInst.dll",CheckUSBController
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBToolTip] "C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\\Programs\USBTip\USBTip.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\tv\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: cpcScanner - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {4620BC29-8B8E-4F4E-9D92-1DB6633D6793} (SurferNETWORK Plugin) - http://rd1.surfernetwork.com/surferplugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4CCA4E6B-9259-11D9-AC6E-444553544200} (FixController Control) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPInstallMgr_v01.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/04602ae9b3753552e104/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase969.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1161211293296
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4058/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC5238F-12C4-454F-B1B5-74599A21DE47} (Webshots Photo Uploader) - http://community.webshots.com/html/WSPhotoUploader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BA83FD38-CE14-4DA3-BEF5-96050D55F78A} - http://www.flipviewer.com/exe/fv373p.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE964208-66F0-48FB-8F53-0C2BC35A610A} (UMediaPlayer Class) - http://www.umediaserver.net/bin/UMediaControl3.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/aio/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15028/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: GBPoll - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O23 - Service: Iomega App Services - Iomega Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\AppServices.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Takes 3 post to post all what I have going on  
Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NO23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Iomega Active Disk (_IOMEGA_ACTIVE_DISK_SERVICE_) - Iomega Corporation - C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exeOPDB.EXE


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, just about all of that stuff looks okay.

I would probably then download Cleanup! and run it on your PC. (You'll probably get better results if you run it in Safe Mode.) I'd then run any and all spyware apps in free mode.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ltbloom said:


> a minute ago I dialed up my internet provider and then clicked on Explorer to get my homepage ( prodigy.net ) and it came up and up and up....50 times! I had the hardest time clearing the screen and I disconnected and turned the laptop off.
> I noticed there's a new thing on my start-up called Command Prompt that I never noticed before.
> And when I connected just now, it acted like I was offline and I had to tell it to work online.
> Anybody have any idea what's going on here?


I suspect you had a mishap with your pointing device that made the Internet Explorer icon get clicked a bunch of times. It's possible that one of your pointing devices outright malfunctioned due to a hardware problem or temporary communication port conflict, but it's most likely that you had something resting on the left-click key for the touchpad or eraser mouse. It's not all that uncommon to accidentally do that with laptops.

As far as it acting like you were offline, that's what's supposed to happen when you disconnect while Internet Explorer is still opened. There's nothing phony baloney about that.

If I were you I would watch your machine for a while, being careful not to lay anything near your resident pointing devices (touchpad and/or eraser mouse). In particular, be careful about where you rest the heel of your hand. Hopefully the problem won't happen again, but if it does and you're confident nothing was near the touchpad, I would begin to suspect a failing pointing device or communication port conflict.

I don't think its likely that this problem was caused by a virus or spyware, particularly since nothing nasty seems to be present in your HT log.


----------



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, Nevada,
everything seems to be ok now. I thought maybe my Enter key was sticking, but it most likely happened the way you described it, and I was just panicking.
Gundi


----------

